# Web designer and coder jobs in Australia



## muusik (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi!

Can anyone tell me how much jobs in Australia are for web designers and coders (front-end)?

I'm looking forvard to come in March and get some work with some web projects (5 year experience with good portfolio).


Thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Most likely quite a lot depending on your actual skills. Many designers try to set up small companies and sell their websites by cold canvassing. You can obviously try one of job websites and see for yourself. Just enter website design as keywords, select the city you are interested in and then set up the search engine to pull out everything from the last 14 days. It brought me over 500 results. Apparently not all of them were really what you would be looking for but many of them will.


----------



## muusik (Nov 20, 2010)

How hard is to set up a small company in Australia?


----------

